# nach einer dies  am Abend des 5. November verkündenden Rundfunkansprache



## prinzeugen

me podeis aclarar que significa este dies en esta frase, la intento traducir pero no soy capaz
Nach mehrmaliger Verschiebung begann der Marsch dann am 6. November 1975, nach einer *dies* am Abend des 5. November verkündenden Rundfunkansprache von Hassan II.


----------



## Tonerl

Nach mehrmaliger Verschiebung begann der Marsch dann am 6. November 1975, nach einer *dieser* am Abend des 5. November _*verkündeten *_Rundfunkansprache(n) von Hassan II.


----------



## osa_menor

prinzeugen said:


> me podeis aclarar que significa este dies en esta frase, la intento traducir pero no soy capaz
> Nach mehrmaliger Verschiebung begann der Marsch dann am 6. November 1975, nach einer *dies* am Abend des 5. November verkündenden Rundfunkansprache von Hassan II.


También se podría decir:
_...nach einer Rundfunkansprache von Hassan II, die dies am Abend des 5. November verkündete
*dies*_ se refiere a que la marcha tendría lugar el 6 de noviembre.
_Verkündenden _es gerundio.

Hallo Toni, unsere Beiträge haben sich gekreuzt.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Aber das macht doch nix !*_

_*Doppelt gemoppelt hält besser !*_
_*mejor asegurarse por los dos lados *_

_*LG*_


----------



## kunvla

Nach mehrmaliger Verschiebung begann der Marsch dann am 6. November 1975, nach einer dies am Abend des 5. November verkündenden Rundfunkansprache von Hassan II.


osa_menor said:


> También se podría decir:
> _...nach einer Rundfunkansprache von Hassan II, die dies am Abend des 5. November verkündete
> *dies*_ se refiere a que la marcha tendría lugar el 6 de noviembre.


Das sehe ich genauso wie osa.

@osa_menor, allerdings ist _verkündend_ kein Gerundium, sondern Partizip I (auch Partizip Präsens genannt).

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

kunvla said:


> Das sehe ich genauso wie osa.


Soll das heißen, dass der Originalsatz deiner Meinung nach falsch ist ?
Würde mich interessieren !


----------



## kunvla

prinzeugen said:


> Nach mehrmaliger Verschiebung begann der Marsch dann am 6. November 1975, nach einer *dies* am Abend des 5. November verkündenden Rundfunkansprache von Hassan II.





Tonerl said:


> kunvla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Das sehe ich genauso wie osa.
> 
> 
> 
> Soll das heißen, dass der Originalsatz deiner Meinung nach falsch ist?
Click to expand...

Das soll heißen, dass der Originalsatz vollkommen korrekt ist.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

kunvla said:


> Das soll heißen, dass der Originalsatz vollkommen korrekt ist.



Nach mehrmaligem Durchlesen dieses Satzes, muss ich dir Recht geben, obwohl er am Anfang ziemlich "verschachtelt"klang !

Übrigens, meine Frage an dich bezog sich auf meinen korrigierten "Originalsatz", hatte mich nur falsch "artikuliert", sorry.

Schönes Wochenende


----------

